# Vals



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have some vals available if anybody would like some. I'm not sure what kind they are, but they don't twist and grow to about 18+. They are the same kind I brought to the meeting last Saturday.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*vals*

Hey Erik

I'd be interested in some. I'm afraid that you might have ship them to me. Of course, I'd paypal you the expense for the plants and the shipping. I'm trying to open up my 29gal. tank to make room for some more angels. Gonna ask my landlady if I can build a shed out back. lol

thanks
Wayne


----------

